# Ecran déformé



## Claire81 (9 Novembre 2004)

Bonjour,

Depuis l'été dernier (où un ventilateur a été placé près de l'écran...), l'écran de mon IMac est déformé. On m'a parlé d'un problème de magnétisation mais il n'y a pas de bouton démagnétisation ou degauss dans l'ordi.
Que faire?
Merci pour votre aide précieuse.


----------



## demougin (9 Novembre 2004)

eloignes ton ventilateur et le pb sera peut être résolu


----------



## MarcMame (9 Novembre 2004)

Le degauss se fait automatiquement à chaque demarrage à froid.
Il existe une application qui permet de regler les convergences du tube. Malheureusement elle n'est censée être accessible qu'aux seuls Apple center agréé...
Peut être qu'en demandant gentillement ou en cherchant bien sur le web.....


----------



## JPTK (9 Novembre 2004)

demougin a dit:
			
		

> eloignes ton ventilateur et le pb sera peut être résolu



L'été est fini depuis un ptit moment je crois


----------



## rezba (9 Novembre 2004)

Salut Claire81, bienvenue sur les forums 

C'est quoi le modèle de ton iMac ?


----------



## MarcMame (9 Novembre 2004)

Pour infos, l'application en question se nomme : * Display Adjustment Utility* et elle est franchement pas dure à trouver.


----------



## Claire81 (12 Novembre 2004)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Salut Claire81, bienvenue sur les forums
> 
> C'est quoi le modèle de ton iMac ?




C'est un Mac OS FU1 - 9.2.2.
Et bien sûr le vento n'est plus près de l'écran depuis un moment....
C'est super embêtant car la pomme n'apparait même pas à l'écran...
Help!!


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Novembre 2004)

Salut,

Avant d'envisager l'utilisation d'application réservées aux techniciens de haut vol, il faudrait peut être voir du coté des réglages de la géométrie de l'écran accessibles depuis le tableau de bord "Moniteur" des iMac G3 sous Mac OS 9.x, ou X, on peut presque tout y règler.


----------



## ÉricdeB (12 Novembre 2004)

Et une photo de l'écran nous permettrait de voir de quel type de déformation il s'agit exactement...

Éric, nan?


----------



## MarcMame (15 Novembre 2004)

Claire81 a dit:
			
		

> C'est super embêtant car la pomme n'apparait même pas à l'écran...
> Help!!


Tu veux dire le menu Pomme en haut à gauche ?
Effectivement, une photo de l'iMac serait la bienvenue pour juger de la gravité.


----------



## Guido (15 Novembre 2004)

MarcMame a dit:
			
		

> Pour infos, l'application en question se nomme : * Display Adjustment Utility* et elle est franchement pas dure à trouver.



Oui, et si tu en as besoin, tu risque d'avoir en plus besoin d'un cable à connecter en interne pour permettre à ce truc de fonctionner. J'en profite pour demander si quelqu'un dispose d'un 'display adjustment cable' pour PM5xxx, ou bien sait où en trouver.


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Novembre 2004)

Claire81 a dit:
			
		

> C'est un Mac OS FU1 - 9.2.2.
> Et bien sûr le vento n'est plus près de l'écran depuis un moment....
> C'est super embêtant car la pomme n'apparait même pas à l'écran...
> Help!!



Sous Mac OS 9, tu ouvres le "Dossier Système" qui figure au premier niveau du disque dur. Tu ouvres ensuite le dossier "Tableaux de Bords", puis tu cherches "Moniteurs" que tu lance. Tu cliques ensuite sur le bouton "Géométrie" (le second après l'iMac en haut), et là, tous les réglages sont à ta portée, dont le réglage "Position" qui te permettra de faire réapparaitre le menu Pomme, éventuellement en le combinant avec le bouton "Hauteur/Largeur". Ensuite, s'il reste des défauts, les trois autres réglages devraient permettre d'en venir à bout.


----------

